# Fallen Frog Man - Ronald Tyler Woodle



## Ravage (Feb 22, 2010)

http://hamptonroads.com/2010/02/beachbased-seal-who-died-florida-identified

A member of an East Coast SEAL team based at the Little Creek campus of the Joint Expeditionary Base died Tuesday during routine dive training in Florida, the Navy said.

Ronald Tyler Woodle, 26, of Waynesville, N.C. was part of a small group of Navy SEALs engaged in dive training in waters near Key West, Fla. about 9 a.m. when he was reported missing by his teammate, a news release said. Woodle was recovered within minutes, but unconscious. He was taken to Lower Keys Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Born in Asheville, N.C., he is survived by his parents, Ron and Kathi Woodle, his sisters Sumer Christenbury of Statesville, N.C. and Jerica Woodle of Greenville, S.C.

Woodle was home schooled until high school. He was a star soccer player at Asheville Christian Academy, scoring 72 goals during his years there, the Navy news release said. He attended Mars Hill College on a soccer scholarship for two years, worked in construction and then in 2007 decided to enlist in the Navy, with the goal of joining the SEALs. He reported to an East Coast-based SEAL team in Oct. 2009 and had been in intensive training in preparation for deployment overseas.

"He wanted to do what was the most challenging and toughest thing to do, which was to be a SEAL," his sister Jerica Woodle said in the news release.

An investigation into his death is ongoing.








> Ronald Tyler Woodle, 26, of Waynesville, N.C. was engaged in dive training in Key West, Fla. on Tuesday morning when he died. The Virginia Beach-based SEAL is pictured here with his parents, Ron and Kathi Woodle of Asheville, N.C. (Photo courtesy the U.S. Navy)


----------



## MsKitty (Feb 22, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 22, 2010)

Rest In Peace


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## metalmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Rest in peace. Condolences to family.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 22, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 22, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 22, 2010)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2010)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Feb 23, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Rapid (Feb 23, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 23, 2010)

Rest Well.  Strength and comfort wishes for his family and brothers in arms


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 23, 2010)

Training is just as dangerous as live down range.   Wonder what happened here ? 

God bless you Sailor.  

High tides and smooth surf forever.   Thank you for your dedcated service and untimely ultimate sacrifice to our Great Nation.


----------



## car (Feb 24, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Training is just as dangerous as live down range.   Wonder what happened here ?
> 
> God bless you Sailor.
> 
> High tides and smooth surf forever.   Thank you for your dedcated service and untimely ultimate sacrifice to our Great Nation.


 
You know as well as I do, we train at least  as hard as we fight. That's why we win. Remind me to tell you the story of the first 82nd Troooper who was shot in the head and killed, by an M-60, wearing one of the first Kevlar ballistic helmets.....during a traing ex on Ft. Bragg.....one of his buddies killed him.....during training.


RIP Warrior.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Feb 24, 2010)

rest in blessed peace


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Feb 25, 2010)

Rest easy brother.....


----------



## JBS (Feb 25, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 26, 2010)

RIP and salute.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 1, 2010)

Fuck I hate to hear of training deaths. 

God speed and fair seas Warrior. Your loss is felt by every warrior fighting the fight. 

We respect you and miss you.


----------



## pardus (Mar 1, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Voodoo (Mar 2, 2010)

Rest easy warrior. 

Just 1 question, where was his swimbuddy?


----------



## Billy Bulletproof (Mar 2, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 2, 2010)

Rest in peace....


----------



## car (Mar 2, 2010)

Forgive me -I forgot to say, Sailor - Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 6, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas....


----------



## SexyBeast (Mar 15, 2010)

R.I.P. Warrior. Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## varsity (Mar 18, 2010)

Rest in Peace brother....See ya on the other side.


----------



## amjonesbones@hotmail.com (Apr 6, 2010)

Stand tall, SEAL/Sailor!!!!

A member of an East Coast SEAL team based at the Little Creek campus of the Joint Expeditionary Base died Tuesday during routine dive training in Florida, the Navy said.

Ronald Tyler Woodle, 26, of Waynesville, N.C. was part of a small group of Navy SEALs engaged in dive training in waters near Key West, Fla. about 9 a.m. when he was reported missing by his teammate, a news release said. Woodle was recovered within minutes, but unconscious. He was taken to Lower Keys Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Born in Asheville, N.C., he is survived by his parents, Ron and Kathi Woodle, his sisters Sumer Christenbury of Statesville, N.C. and Jerica Woodle of Greenville, S.C.

Woodle was home schooled until high school. He was a star soccer player at Asheville Christian Academy, scoring 72 goals during his years there, the Navy news release said. He attended Mars Hill College on a soccer scholarship for two years, worked in construction and then in 2007 decided to enlist in the Navy, with the goal of joining the SEALs. He reported to an East Coast-based SEAL team in Oct. 2009 and had been in intensive training in preparation for deployment overseas.

"He wanted to do what was the most challenging and toughest thing to do, which was to be a SEAL," his sister Jerica Woodle said in the news release.

An investigation into his death is ongoing.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 6, 2010)

RB said:


> *Fuck I hate to hear of training deaths.*
> 
> God speed and fair seas Warrior. Your loss is felt by every warrior fighting the fight.
> 
> We respect you and miss you.



x 2.

RIP Sailor

LL


----------

